# Speedcubing in Brisbane



## Ltsurge (May 15, 2011)

Just thought because everyone cubes in melbourne i thought i might make one for brisbane...

Please reply if you are from brisbane so that I can at least guage if I am not alone alonealonealone:fp true fail


----------



## hic0057 (May 15, 2011)

Good Job for using your intuitive to start this thread. Once I know there is a hardcore cuber in a 100km radius of me I'll start a _"Speed Cubing in Country Victoria"_ thread.


----------



## Zane_C (May 15, 2011)

hic0057 said:


> Good Job for using your intuitive to start this thread. Once I know there is a hardcore cuber in a 100km radius of me I'll start a _"Speed Cubing in Country Victoria"_ thread.


Just out of curiosity, where in Victoria?


----------



## hic0057 (May 15, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> Just out of curiosity, where in Victoria?


 
Other side from you.

Kyabram, near Shepparton and Echuca. Aprox 2 and a half hour drive from Melbourne.


----------



## Ltsurge (May 15, 2011)

eh... lol 
if any of you guys travel up here be sure to tell me  
i especially want to see some fast solvers in first person esp to learn some tips


----------



## hic0057 (May 15, 2011)

ltsurge said:


> eh... lol
> if any of you guys travel up here be sure to tell me
> i especially want to see some fast solvers in first person esp to learn some tips


 
Try Cubefan4848. He is somewhere in Queensland.


----------



## pappas (May 15, 2011)

I'm pretty sure Josh Li lives in Brisbane, but I dont know if he still cubes.


----------



## stk20 (May 15, 2011)

I'm a Speedcuber from Brisbane, and I know quite a few people (not on the forum though) who can also cube. Also, thanks for starting this thread, I hope it grows.


----------



## Ltsurge (May 15, 2011)

yeah... just intrested. what's your times for 3x3 4x4 etc


----------



## 0s4x (May 15, 2011)

Another Brisbane (Logan) cuber here.


----------



## stk20 (May 16, 2011)

I average around 30ish for 3x3x3, around 5:30 for Megaminx and I've kinda forgotten the rest, as I havn't really been practising lately.


----------



## Ltsurge (May 18, 2011)

nice


----------



## Innocence (May 18, 2011)

This is the closest major city to me...I live in Toowoomba about 2 hours away. I know it's unlikely I'll come to a meet or whatever, but I'll let you know if I'm ever just chilling at southbank or something. (Doesn't happen very often )


----------



## Ltsurge (May 18, 2011)

he he 
make the effort if we make one- itll only be for a day so it can be a sort of day trip  
Not to say ill be orgainising one soon 
btw what events do you do...


----------



## Lochran (May 18, 2011)

i am in brisbane my times are BAD 3x3 average is 39.6 secs 2x2 is AVerage 10 secs PB 3.23 secs


----------



## 0s4x (May 18, 2011)

on 3x3 I average a bit over 38 secs, 2x2 I dont really practice, so probably average between 10 and 15 seconds (I haven't had a 2x2 for very long, so I'm still learning Ortega), 4x4 I average about 3 minutes.


----------



## Ltsurge (May 18, 2011)

lol that's why we all need to practice and get some advice from the vics 
they're way ahead 
oh btw i reckon that faz should go on Australia's got talent  
lol


----------



## Tim Major (May 18, 2011)

Just have a casual meetup, race and see how it goes. It'd be good if someone could take a laptop, or just print scrambles, and have a pen and paper for a mini (unofficial) competition. Regular meetups keep you interested. You can share methods, do team solves, what ever you want


----------



## Ltsurge (May 18, 2011)

yeah but who to organise and where? 

im pretty busy with school work and all that...
speaking of which..........


----------



## Tim Major (May 18, 2011)

There really isn't a lot to organise.
1. Post in thread with possible location and date.
2. Wait for replies.
3. Repeat if necessary.
4. Go to meeting spot on date, sit down and cube.


----------



## Ltsurge (May 18, 2011)

you make it sound like a piece of cake ! (which it probably is)


----------



## Tim Major (May 18, 2011)

Well, meetups aren't formal or anything, it really is easy. For me to organise a meetup, I just say "how about this Saturday" and it's assumed 12pm- at Melbourne central. All you need to to is find an easily accessible area such as a mall, at a food court, or other area.


----------



## Ltsurge (May 18, 2011)

Hey i haven't mentioned it but thanks for all this support... in fact thank goodness for the forum it has helped me tons...


----------



## toastman (May 18, 2011)

Yo. I live in Sydney but am in Brisbane every 2-3 months. Weekends too.

I suck though. 42-second average, BLD in 6-7 minutes. But as of Yesterday I know all the PLLs. Woo!

(Although my non-lucky single is 31.12. Hmmm.... I think you and I would be pretty good competition  ...)


----------



## 0s4x (May 19, 2011)

So keeping with Tim's suggestion of a mall food court, does the Hyperdome or Garden City work for everyone? Or would some other mall be more appropriate?


----------



## Innocence (May 19, 2011)

ltsurge said:


> he he
> make the effort if we make one- itll only be for a day so it can be a sort of day trip
> Not to say ill be orgainising one soon
> btw what events do you do...


 
Every event. Owait except 7x7x7. And my 6x6x6 is broken...so..yeah. And I suck at most of them.

Even 3x3x3 nowadays. Used to average sub-20, now average around 23-25 (switched to cn though)

I'll TRY to get to Brisbane if you're doing a meetup or whatever...DEFINITELY once I get a car/P plates. Which should be in 4 months optimistically, but realistically more like 8.


----------



## tjmacca2 (May 20, 2011)

hey guys im in logan and im new here been cubing for a few years and came back to cubing this week was about a 30 sec avg but now around a minute......
im free to meet up in the dome or city or garbo city lol frickin bored on weekends grade 11 btw


----------



## Lochran (May 20, 2011)

yeah garden city sounds good place too meet and we could also set up a mini comp


----------



## tjmacca2 (May 20, 2011)

ha yeah man easy to get a bus to garden city good if we can get around 5-10 people


----------



## Lochran (May 20, 2011)

i am like the youngest


----------



## tjmacca2 (May 20, 2011)

age? im 16?


----------



## 0s4x (May 20, 2011)

So given that most (if not all) of us have school or work during the week, that limits us to weekends. Now we've just gotta decide whereabouts to meet. I'm more than capable and willing to arrange scrambles for when we decide to meet up.

I'm 20.


----------



## Lochran (May 20, 2011)

Before we decide where to go can every say if they are going then we can decide if there will be enough people willing to join


----------



## 0s4x (May 20, 2011)

I'm sure there's somewhere at garden city that's appropriate. I was thinking in the outdoor area near the cinemas.


----------



## Lochran (May 20, 2011)

what about a coffeee shop


----------



## tjmacca2 (May 20, 2011)

well garden city sounds like a good venue then we need to make a thread and get the word so we can get a good amount of people 
is sundays afternoons good? because like most teens i have work saturdays and school weekdays 
we also need to set a date so people can leave that day free


----------



## Lochran (May 20, 2011)

this sunday will be ok


----------



## 0s4x (May 20, 2011)

I would prefer saturday afternoons, but sunday is workable as long as I leave by about 4.


----------



## Lochran (May 20, 2011)

instead of a meetup why not we ask tim mcmahon to set up a comp in briissy


----------



## tjmacca2 (May 20, 2011)

well im cool this sunday after 1pm at garden city but we may have to wait a week or to and try to get more people or just a few of us on sunday then maybe have a another meet up in a few weeks with more people


----------



## tjmacca2 (May 20, 2011)

how about this sunday meet at garden city around 1:30 to 2 till 4ish?


----------



## Tim Major (May 20, 2011)

Lochran said:


> instead of a meetup why not we ask tim mcmahon to set up a comp in briissy


Patience...
Do you know how many meetups the Melbourne cubers had before a competition? And it isn't Tim's job to organise competitions. He is the Australian delegate, but delegate =/= obligatory organiser. Get some meetups first to get an idea of competitors. You can't just say "there's 5 Brisbane cubers, time for a comp!"


----------



## tjmacca2 (May 20, 2011)

u guys got facebook


----------



## tjmacca2 (May 20, 2011)

at above agreed not enough for comp lets just meet up randomly for awhile then maybe after we get some more cubers attempt a comp


----------



## Lochran (May 20, 2011)

i just emailed tim mcmahon


----------



## tjmacca2 (May 20, 2011)

ha why? we not having a comp


----------



## Lochran (May 20, 2011)

i forgot to read tims post


----------



## tjmacca2 (May 20, 2011)

ok leave ur name if ur cool for sunday at 2-4pm garden city


----------



## 0s4x (May 20, 2011)

sunday 2-4 suits me. when trying to find me (once we agree on a location), look for guy in the purple wheelchair.


----------



## tjmacca2 (May 20, 2011)

ok well hopefully we can get the threadstarter and some more people to come by sunday i think lochran is coming the last thing is location at garden city


----------



## 0s4x (May 20, 2011)

might be a good idea to make it a week from sunday, just so there's more time for ltsurge and other Brisbane/Logan cubers to come back and see the development in the thread.


----------



## tjmacca2 (May 20, 2011)

yea well we will see what happens tomorow about how many people can come and if its only a few we might rescedchule but uh about location maybe the library or will we be too noisy


----------



## 0s4x (May 20, 2011)

I didnt know there was a library at garden city. I say we use it until we get kicked out, then find somewhere else to continue.


----------



## tjmacca2 (May 20, 2011)

yeah i looked it up theres a library at garden city which could be a nice place if we can find a table


----------



## 0s4x (May 20, 2011)

sounds good to me, just gotta wait for the approval of the other guys now.


----------



## tjmacca2 (May 20, 2011)

yeah library closes at 4 on sundays


----------



## TimMc (May 20, 2011)

Talk it through with your parents if you have to travel to meet up. It's definitely worth having some meetups to improve with your speed and to build a bigger community.

We were having meetups for about two years before we successfully held a competition in Melbourne. It wont really take that long in Brisbane if there are enthusiastic cubers/parents that are both willing to help out with meetups and competitions.

Tim.


----------



## tjmacca2 (May 21, 2011)

so who can come?


----------



## 0s4x (May 21, 2011)

I'll be there


----------



## Lochran (May 21, 2011)

Ok every one the thing is set Invitation 

2pm - 4pm At garden city meet outside cinema bring your cubes and timer


----------



## Lochran (May 21, 2011)

0s4x said:


> I'll be there



IF U R THERE How DO I kNOw U ARE WHO


----------



## 0s4x (May 21, 2011)

Lochran said:


> IF U R THERE How DO I kNOw U ARE WHO



As I said a couple of pages ago, look for the guy in the purple wheelchair. How will I recognise you?


----------



## Lochran (May 21, 2011)

i amy not go cuz tomoz is busy day but if i am there i am 1.50 cm chinese kid


----------



## Linalai66 (May 21, 2011)

i live in brisbane too and i am a real friend of Lochran


----------



## Linalai66 (May 21, 2011)

well you should organise it on a saturday 
then i can go


----------



## Lochran (May 21, 2011)

Hey Lina do u want to go to mettup


----------



## Linalai66 (May 21, 2011)

Lochran said:


> i amy not go cuz tomoz is busy day but if i am there i am 1.50 cm chinese kid


i am asian too and i am 1.50 m too


----------



## Linalai66 (May 21, 2011)

Linalai66 said:


> i am asian too and i am 1.50 m too



well i dont know if i can go tomx only probably on a saturday


----------



## Lochran (May 21, 2011)

i know who u are lina we go to same school so stop saying things i already know


----------



## Linalai66 (May 21, 2011)

i am in brisbane too


----------



## Lochran (May 21, 2011)

it will be awesome for us to see in a few years time tht was OUR idea tomake a comp in brisbane


----------



## Lochran (May 21, 2011)

how will i reconise tjmacca...


----------



## Linalai66 (May 21, 2011)

Lochran said:


> i am like the youngest


im younger than you 
hehe


----------



## tjmacca2 (May 21, 2011)

ok well i can go this sunday if both of you come well just look around and talk a bit then i will make an offical thread we will post when were going to meetup and that way we will get more people


----------



## tjmacca2 (May 21, 2011)

ok so im going, and osx4 or watevs guy is going so r u coming lochran and friend.
oh and ill be the guy whos like 185cm tall standing outside the library lol


----------



## 0s4x (May 21, 2011)

BTW TJ (and I guess Lochran as well), my real name is Ryan.


----------



## tjmacca2 (May 21, 2011)

ok cool ill just ask every guy in a wheelchair if there name is ryan till i find you lol


----------



## 0s4x (May 21, 2011)

I don't see why you wouldn't do that. Although, you would limit the amount of people you'd need to ask by only talking to those in a purple chair. I'll make sure i'm wearing a grey jacket as well


----------



## tjmacca2 (May 21, 2011)

just meet outside the library and start mucking around with your cube easiest for anyone who comes
and lochran are u coming reply asap


----------



## Lochran (May 21, 2011)

GUys i will tell u tomorrow if ia m going and my friend said she is not going But we only have 3 people if i am going I THINK WE NEED MORE PEOPLE FOR OUR METTUP WHAT ABOUT TOMMORROW WE MEET FOR AROUNG #) MINS THEN DO ONE ON SATURDAY NEXT WEEK FOR 2 HOURS


----------



## tjmacca2 (May 21, 2011)

Lochran go tomorow and we will just meet up and chill for a bit at the library


----------



## Lochran (May 21, 2011)

sorry i cant go because i am busy MAYBE NEXT WEEK


----------



## tjmacca2 (May 21, 2011)

same i got called in for work ... so ryan dont go or u will be a loner. i will make a thread where we can organise next meet up


----------



## 0s4x (May 21, 2011)

Don't bother making a new thread, we'll just use this one.


----------



## Linalai66 (May 22, 2011)

So did anyone go today?


----------



## Ltsurge (May 22, 2011)

oh man i missed this all doing an assignment !!


----------



## 0s4x (May 22, 2011)

Linalai66 said:


> So did anyone go today?



Nope. It was initially myself, TJ, Lochran, and maybe you. Since the three of you couldn't make it I didn't see the point in going.



ltsurge said:


> oh man i missed this all doing an assignment !!



Not a problem, dude. Schoolwork is always more important. There'll probably be another meetup in a week or so since today's didn't go ahead.


----------



## tjmacca2 (May 22, 2011)

ok next meetup:

29/5/11(sunday)
Garden City Library, or maybe somewhere else
Bring any cubes you want but obviously atleast one 3x3 lol
Time: discuss, ive taken work off so im free all day


----------



## 0s4x (May 22, 2011)

Well I will need to be out of there by 4 again (weekly family thing usually starts around 5 or so). Other than that one restriction I am incredibly flexible.

EDIT: TJ, you said the library closes at 4 on Sunday's didn't you?


----------



## Innocence (May 22, 2011)

I'm frustrated by all the short chitchat posts. Can we try to condense, people?

If you REALLY want to get the community going, just meetup as often as possible, with any amount of people. It doesn't matter, just get out there.


----------



## Linalai66 (May 23, 2011)

tjmacca2 said:


> ok next meetup:
> 
> 29/5/11(sunday)
> Garden City Library, or maybe somewhere else
> ...


 
does it have to be a sunday i got work.


----------



## Lochran (May 23, 2011)

Ok I may be available on SUnday at garden city library


----------



## tjmacca2 (May 24, 2011)

Anyone else can come


----------



## Linalai66 (May 24, 2011)

idk if i can 
i probably cant come to garbo but if at sunnybank hills shopping centre then proabbly can
lol


----------



## Linalai66 (May 25, 2011)

anyone able to come to library at sunnybank hills shopping centre


----------



## Lochran (May 25, 2011)

me


----------



## 0s4x (May 25, 2011)

Not me. The only three malls I can make it to are the Hyperdome, Garden City and the Myer Centre.


----------



## Lochran (May 25, 2011)

ok


----------



## Linalai66 (May 26, 2011)

but those are so far away though


----------



## 0s4x (May 26, 2011)

Not for me, hence why they're appropriate for me, which is what that post was entirely about.


----------



## Ltsurge (May 26, 2011)

i mebe could come


----------



## Linalai66 (May 26, 2011)

u mean to sunnybank hills shoppiing centre?


----------



## Ltsurge (May 26, 2011)

yeah...
i sed mebe


----------



## Linalai66 (May 27, 2011)

ok


----------



## tjmacca2 (May 27, 2011)

Yeah garden city, hyperdome, and myer centre are the places I can go 
Ok we need a definite yes or no because if it's just me and Ryan it's not worth it 
So please say wether Ur coming or not ok


----------



## Lochran (May 27, 2011)

TJMACCA if u can go to Myer city which i assume u mean the one in the city then why cant u go to sunnybank hills shopping town which is Closer to u ( i assume)


----------



## tjmacca2 (May 27, 2011)

I can go to sunnybank but ryan can't but I might go to trade with you and linlai or Watevs but I've never been to sunnybank by bus before


----------



## 0s4x (May 27, 2011)

I MAY be able to make it to Sunnybank, but would need to talk to a mate who used to work there about which buses I'd need to catch.


----------



## Lochran (May 27, 2011)

ok


----------



## Lochran (May 27, 2011)

Ok 

Place: Sunnybank Hills Shopping Town Outside Library
Date: Sunday 29th
Time:2pm-3.30pm
Bring: 3x3's are a definate and the rest are up to u


PLEASE WRITE IF U R COMING AND WHAT U WILL LOOK LIKE


I will be around 1.50 cm Chinese Dude


----------



## 0s4x (May 27, 2011)

So is the shopping centre anywhere near Seeana Street?

If it is I can make it


----------



## Lochran (May 27, 2011)

no it is the corner of calam rd and compton rd


----------



## tjmacca2 (May 28, 2011)

Can we meet at normal sunnybank


----------



## tjmacca2 (May 28, 2011)

Also can we do it earlier in the morning


----------



## Lochran (May 28, 2011)

0s4x said:


> So is the shopping centre anywhere near Seeana Street?
> 
> If it is I can make it


 
Yes, it is just about 3 km to the right ( if u face towards the bus stop )


----------



## Lochran (May 28, 2011)

tjmacca2 said:


> Also can we do it earlier in the morning


 
Is 9 am ok??


----------



## Lochran (May 28, 2011)

So i will be coming and maybe my friend so are u ( tjmacca2) coming and ryan


----------



## Lochran (May 28, 2011)

Answer guys


----------



## 0s4x (May 28, 2011)

Sunnybank is a bit out of my range, won't be there.


----------



## Linalai66 (May 28, 2011)

idk if i can make it there as i said i have work on sundays


----------



## Linalai66 (May 28, 2011)

Lochran said:


> Ok
> 
> Place: Sunnybank Hills Shopping Town Outside Library
> Date: Sunday 29th
> ...


 
lol 1.50cm!!! that mini
you mean 1.50m 
lol epic fail description


----------



## Lochran (May 28, 2011)

dont worry guys it is just sssoososososo hard to find a time that suits u so just NEXT week at garden city on Saturday 2pm-3pm


----------



## tjmacca2 (May 28, 2011)

i cant ever go to sunnybank its too far and hard but im still avaliable for garden city tomorow


----------



## 0s4x (May 28, 2011)

So TJ, wanna meet up at the garden city library at about 1:30 tomorrow (today if you read this on Sunday)?


----------



## tjmacca2 (May 29, 2011)

how about 1pm if so then i guess ill come we can just talk for a bit btw whats your average?


----------



## 0s4x (May 29, 2011)

1pm is absolutely fine.

On 3x3 I average around 38-39. PB of 29.00
Can't tell you my averages for any other puzzle.

I will also be bringing my 2x2-5x5 with me.


----------



## tjmacca2 (May 29, 2011)

ok then ill see u there man just go inside the library and ill find you 
ill bring my 2x2-5x5 but no 4x4 its broken also can you bring a square 1 if you have one


----------



## 0s4x (May 29, 2011)

for the record I'm pretty hopeless when it comes to square 1. Is the library near toys r us?


----------



## tjmacca2 (May 29, 2011)

i have no idea im just gonna find it when i get there its like 140m away from the bus stop


----------



## tjmacca2 (May 29, 2011)

Yea it is next to toys r us


----------



## Lochran (May 29, 2011)

So did u guys go or not


----------



## 0s4x (May 29, 2011)

Yeah, man. It was a pretty good arvo. We both got new PB's for 3x3 (mine was 29.00, is now 27.16). You should definitely let us know when you're in the area next and we'll arrange a similar sort of meet up.


----------



## Linalai66 (May 30, 2011)

cool lol i want to beat mine too!!


----------



## 0s4x (May 30, 2011)

what is it currently?


----------



## Linalai66 (May 30, 2011)

well it was a luck solve and it was like 36 secs i think 
skipped oll


----------



## 0s4x (May 30, 2011)

36 seconds isn't a bad time (depending on how long you've been cubing. Incidentally, how long have you been cubing?). I average a bit over that.


----------



## Linalai66 (May 30, 2011)

well bout 1 year but i hardly do it now but still know how to solve one lol


----------



## Lochran (May 30, 2011)

Hey i will try and see about next Sat or Sunday but on SUn maybe have to be at arvo cuz busy in morning but other than that i am quite free


----------



## 0s4x (May 30, 2011)

By that do you mean you might be in the Logan area next weekend? If so, we'll just do the same thing that TJ and I did yesterday (meet at garden city library at 1pm).


----------



## Linalai66 (May 31, 2011)

does any of you have skype or msn


----------



## Lochran (May 31, 2011)

Yea I might be around the logan area but it will be a slight chance cuz i need to do loads Homework


----------



## Linalai66 (May 31, 2011)

lol


----------



## Linalai66 (May 31, 2011)

Does anyone have skype?


----------



## Lochran (May 31, 2011)

me


----------



## Linalai66 (May 31, 2011)

yea i know you have skype cause i have u ... i was sorta thinking either tjmacca or other people


----------



## 0s4x (Jun 3, 2011)

I have MSN, if anyone wants to add me, I'll PM you my details.


----------



## Linalai66 (Jun 3, 2011)

add me 
[email protected]


----------



## Ltsurge (Jun 6, 2011)

hey guys could you stop spamming posts...
i know i probably do that too but it just makes the thread really hard to read 
thanks


----------



## Ltsurge (Aug 29, 2011)

Hey all... I'm wondering if you're up for a meetup any time soon...maybe this weekend at sunnybank hills shoppingtown library?


----------



## Veerexx (Nov 27, 2012)

Does anybody here live in Brisbane, Australia and maybe want to meet up one time and chill?
I dunno, I just think that it would be cool  :tu

^^ IGNORE THIS ^^



EDIT: So this just got snipped to this thread (I think)

We ALL should just meet up! Seriously though, we totally should.

Everyone, my skype is: Bailey-Veerexx
My email (that I check like every 15 minutes) is: [email protected]
I have an FB page if you need to chat that way: www.facebook.com/theofficialveerexx

So yeah, let's meet up or something


----------



## Veerexx (Dec 4, 2012)

So anyone live in Brisbane and a cuber?


----------



## Veerexx (Dec 21, 2012)

What has happened to all of you?!


----------



## Veerexx (Jan 22, 2013)

So does anyone here cube anymore or is there anyone in Brisbane that cubes?? We are going to try and get something going

If you are interested and live in the area (or can travel), please join this: Hey there.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/316715901774024/
That is a facebook group for cubing in Brisbane.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 22, 2013)

You can hold a comp in brisbane if you want, anyone can organise one.

You will need:
- A delagate
- Venue, big enough with chairs and stuff
- Prizes
- Competitors, like advertisement.

I might be forgetting something but if you contact Dene or Tim (the delagates in Australia) they could probably help you out.

Also there is a comp in March-April in Melbourne if you haven't already heard.


----------



## Veerexx (Jan 22, 2013)

god of rubic 2 said:


> You can hold a comp in brisbane if you want, anyone can organise one.
> 
> You will need:
> - A delagate
> ...



Thanks for your post 
It would be great if we could get a comp going in Brisbane at some point  I have already sent Tim off a message asking him about a few different things and am awaiting his response  I wish that I could just magically travel to Melbourne to attend the competitions, but sadly, I can't 
One day we will get a big scene in Brisbane for cubing like in Melbourne... One day ^_^


----------



## Veerexx (Mar 18, 2013)

I am just going to chuck this out there... Any Brisbane cubers?


----------



## Veerexx (Mar 18, 2013)

Here is a link to a - hopefully to grow - group of cubers that are in the Brisbane area or nearby.
https://m.facebook.com/?refsrc=http...16715901774024?ref=bookmark&__user=1676535073


----------



## Fight cube (Apr 8, 2013)

I am new to cubing but I am loving it, any help I can give you guys to put on a comp in Brisbane don't be afraid to ask.

And this comp in Melbourne, have I missed it yet?


----------



## Veerexx (Apr 10, 2013)

Fight cube said:


> I am new to cubing but I am loving it, any help I can give you guys to put on a comp in Brisbane don't be afraid to ask.
> 
> And this comp in Melbourne, have I missed it yet?



It would be great to get as much help as we can  I think the main thing at the moment is getting enough interest for a tournament, and then we can probably get one to happen. 
Join that fb group if you haven't already


----------



## Ltsurge (Jun 2, 2013)

bump 
I'm back in speedcubing (if anyone cares) and was wondering whether anybody from brissie is still interested


----------



## Veerexx (Jun 2, 2013)

Ltsurge said:


> bump
> I'm back in speedcubing (if anyone cares) and was wondering whether anybody from brissie is still interested



Hooray, you are back  
I am interested...
We have a small Facebook group of Brisbane cubers here: https://www.facebook.com/groups/316715901774024/


----------



## KarlCubing (Jun 2, 2013)

Yep hi... I am also from Brisbane. Im kinda new to cubing (started in December last year) and my pb is 13 secs and I average about 16.... I was wondering will there be any cubing comps being held in Brisbane any soon?


----------



## Veerexx (Jun 3, 2013)

KarlCubing said:


> Yep hi... I am also from Brisbane. Im kinda new to cubing (started in December last year) and my pb is 13 secs and I average about 16.... I was wondering will there be any cubing comps being held in Brisbane any soon?



Yay, another brisbane cuber! 
Oh wow, your times are really fast for such a short time. (Either that or I am just slow).
In terms of comps, we need to get a few more people that would be interested in it first.
Also, asking Tim (The delegate) about it would be a better idea as he would be the host.


----------



## KarlCubing (Jun 3, 2013)

Okay.. Keep me posted if there will be any comps soon


----------



## Veerexx (Jun 3, 2013)

Will do


----------



## KarlCubing (Sep 14, 2013)

Bumping thread so all brissy cubers know about the comp


----------



## Veerexx (Sep 14, 2013)

Here is a link to the comp: 
https://www.facebook.com/events/618970311457530/618971398124088


----------



## KarlCubing (Sep 15, 2013)

Veerexx what do you average?


----------



## Veerexx (Sep 15, 2013)

KarlCubing said:


> Veerexx what do you average?



Usually 20.
Trying desperately to break the sub-18 mark!
I can usually get 3 sub-20s and like two 21s or something like that in an average.
I am starting to get a lot more 17s and 18s though.
What about you?


----------



## sunnycoaster (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi guys, another cuber from the Brisbane area. 
Learnt the beginners method about a month ago, got a best time of 1:08, started learning 4LLL a couple of weeks ago and now know all the algs, which cut off about 20 seconds. Recently started on F2L which has dramatically increased my times.

Current average: 60 seconds (with a ridiculous 8-40-6-6 split) 

I obviously need to work on my F2L before i am anywhere near good enough to go to any meetings or competitions, but i thought i would at least make myself known


----------



## andojay (Oct 3, 2013)

sunnycoaster said:


> I obviously need to work on my F2L *before i am anywhere near good enough to go to any meetings or competitions*, but i thought i would at least make myself known



Honestly, go to a meetup or a competition if you can. 
I started out doing LL and I was 2mins+. yeh sure I was a bit intimidated by everyone else but once you meet everyone. 
Everyone is really nice and if you ask, they can help you improve faster than trying to learn by yourself. And you get to learn any cool tricks etc. 

Trust me, even if you jump onto the Skype/Facebook if you cant' meet up in person. It's about making a connection and having fun.

BTW: There is a Head-to-head competition Rubik's Cube Tournament. The details are on the facebook event page. Check it out and remember to have fun with it!


----------



## TimMc (Oct 3, 2013)

sunnycoaster said:


> Current average: 60 seconds (with a ridiculous 8-40-6-6 split)



That's fine. As Andrea said, go to a meetup or competition if you're able to. Some other cubers might be able to give you a few tips on how to improve your F2L. It's a lot easier to learn a couple of algorithms from someone face-to-face.

A lot of competitors go from 60 seconds to 20-30 seconds after a couple of competitions. 

Tim.


----------



## sunnycoaster (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks guys for the help, i'll try really hard to make it to a comp.

I know everyone always says "its the cuber not the cube", but on my third timed solve with my brand new zhanchi i reduced my PB for 54 seconds to a non lucky 38!!!!! So incredibly happy, and i love my ZHANCHI!!!!


----------



## Veerexx (Oct 10, 2013)

sunnycoaster said:


> Thanks guys for the help, i'll try really hard to make it to a comp.
> 
> I know everyone always says "its the cuber not the cube", but on my third timed solve with my brand new zhanchi i reduced my PB for 54 seconds to a non lucky 38!!!!! So incredibly happy, and i love my ZHANCHI!!!!



That saying doesn't apply to every cube  
Definitely take the day off and drive up to Brisbane for the comp next thursday  If you can't, hope you can make it to the next one! ^_^


----------



## KarlCubing (Oct 16, 2013)

So whos going to the comp tomorrow????? and whats ur 3x3 average?


----------



## Veerexx (Oct 17, 2013)

KarlCubing said:


> So whos going to the comp tomorrow????? and whats ur 3x3 average?


Definitely going to be there. My average fluctuates, but because I will be nervous, I hope that I can get a sub-20 
See you there! It's only 2 hours away  
Outside Myer in Queen street mall


----------



## KarlCubing (Oct 17, 2013)

Veerexx said:


> Definitely going to be there. My average fluctuates, but because I will be nervous, I hope that I can get a sub-20
> See you there! It's only 2 hours away
> Outside Myer in Queen street mall



Hahahah me too!! how old are you?


----------



## Veerexx (Oct 17, 2013)

KarlCubing said:


> Hahahah me too!! how old are you?



I'm under 18, let's put it that way  Nah, I'm 16 
Just look for the guy in the 8-bit black glasses


----------



## KarlCubing (Oct 17, 2013)

Veerexx said:


> I'm under 18, let's put it that way  Nah, I'm 16
> Just look for the guy in the 8-bit black glasses



Cool. Im turning 15 on Monday soooo yeye see you there!


----------



## Veerexx (Oct 17, 2013)

KarlCubing said:


> Cool. Im turning 15 on Monday soooo yeye see you there!



Get down here, the place looks great! All it is missing is a few more cubers (my fault for being an hour early)


----------



## KarlCubing (Oct 17, 2013)

Veerexx said:


> Get down here, the place looks great! All it is missing is a few more cubers (my fault for being an hour early)



LOL im still at school. Im leaving school at 11:10


----------



## Veerexx (Oct 17, 2013)

KarlCubing said:


> LOL im still at school. Im leaving school at 11:10



I took the day off  Live a little  Just kidding  See you when you get here then


----------



## KarlCubing (Oct 17, 2013)

Veerexx said:


> I took the day off  Live a little  Just kidding  See you when you get here then



Are any of your parents with you?


----------



## Veerexx (Oct 17, 2013)

KarlCubing said:


> Are any of your parents with you?



Nope, but my dad works just two streets away ^_^


----------



## KarlCubing (Oct 17, 2013)

Veerexx said:


> Nope, but my dad works just two streets away ^_^



Hahaha my mum is works close but shes gonna video me like a baws!


----------



## Veerexx (Oct 17, 2013)

KarlCubing said:


> Hahaha my mum is works close but shes gonna video me like a baws!



Oh nice! 
It'd be funny if me and you went head to head!


----------



## KarlCubing (Oct 17, 2013)

Probably because there are only around 12 people competing


----------



## KarlCubing (Oct 17, 2013)

That was pretty fun


----------



## Veerexx (Oct 17, 2013)

KarlCubing said:


> That was pretty fun



Yeah, the tournament was great! Great job on your amazing times with your blazing fast final round! Congrats on 2nd, very well done!
Next tournament I won't lose to you though  From 3rd place winner, congratulations!

Also, congrats on getting the best prize!


----------



## KarlCubing (Oct 17, 2013)

Hahaha Thanks so much! You did really well too! some awesome sub 20 singles. I hope there will be an official one soon


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 17, 2013)

Who won and how fast? Nice job with 2nd and 3rd.


----------



## Veerexx (Oct 17, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> Who won and how fast? Nice job with 2nd and 3rd.



A guy named Lex who got solid 14 second solves consistently with two 12 second solves I believe. It was a 3 round competition. A knockout Head-to-head of sorts. 
Purely time-wise, Karl (2nd place) would have won if only including that round's average. But it was a total average.


----------



## KarlCubing (Oct 17, 2013)

He said he isn't on the forums, but his name is Lex. Im actually not sure what his time was, but I think he beat me by half a second or something???? Veerexx correct me if im wrong....


----------



## Veerexx (Oct 17, 2013)

KarlCubing said:


> He said he isn't on the forums, but his name is Lex. Im actually not sure what his time was, but I think he beat me by half a second or something???? Veerexx correct me if im wrong....



Overall he beat you by roughly a second. His two 'mistake solves' (at around 20 seconds, brought his overall average down.
Purely the final round, you beat him by roughly a second
EDIT: Sorry, just double checked the times, he wasn't the one who got the 20second solves, but his overall averages was the fastest. Karl was quite close, but Lex was consistent sub17.


----------



## KarlCubing (Oct 17, 2013)

Veerexx said:


> Overall he beat you by roughly a second. His two 'mistake solves' (at around 20 seconds, brought his overall average down.
> Purely the final round, you beat him by roughly a second
> EDIT: Sorry, just double checked the times, he wasn't the one who got the 20second solves, but his overall averages was the fastest. Karl was quite close, but Lex was consistent sub17.



How did you see the times? Are you still there??? Can you tell me the times????? Thanks???


----------



## Veerexx (Oct 17, 2013)

KarlCubing said:


> How did you see the times? Are you still there??? Can you tell me the times????? Thanks???



I posted them in the facebook group, check it out there. I took a photo after it was done


----------



## KarlCubing (Oct 17, 2013)

Veerexx said:


> I posted them in the facebook group, check it out there. I took a photo after it was done



I have no facebook  ill pm you my email and maybe u could send it?


----------



## Veerexx (Oct 17, 2013)

KarlCubing said:


> I have no facebook  ill pm you my email and maybe u could send it?



Alright, sending it through now


----------



## YddEd (Oct 17, 2013)

Yay Karl came 2nd place


----------



## sunnycoaster (Oct 17, 2013)

Sorry i couldn't make it, looked like fun!

Who organized it and will there be another one in the near future?


----------



## Veerexx (Oct 17, 2013)

sunnycoaster said:


> Sorry i couldn't make it, looked like fun!
> 
> Who organized it and will there be another one in the near future?



It was fun 
ClearThing organised it with Joshua Li. 
Yes, there will most likely be another competition again, most likely quite soon. ALSO, Tim said that he will probably organise a 10-30 contestant OFFICIAL WCA competition in Queensland (Brisbane).
Which is very good news for our scene.


----------



## Veerexx (Oct 19, 2013)

Here is just one video of solves from the competition 


> Sorry about the screen, my father doesn't know how to use a camera...
> Also, YouTube's edits look ridiculous...!
> Cubing in Queensland Facebook group: https://www.facebook.com/groups/316715901774024/446156142163332











> The only solves my father got were mine from round 2 (and these solves), sorry. He wasn't there the whole time.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 19, 2013)

"So that everyone gets the same amount of mixupness"

lol. Cool video.


----------



## Veerexx (Oct 19, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> "So that everyone gets the same amount of mixupness"
> 
> lol. Cool video.



Yes... Josh is very... Professional?


----------



## sunnycoaster (Oct 20, 2013)

Who was the MC?
Someone from clear thinking?
I'm assuming she isn't a cuber due to a reasonably.... low knowledge of the terminology


----------



## Veerexx (Oct 20, 2013)

sunnycoaster said:


> Who was the MC?
> Someone from clear thinking?
> I'm assuming she isn't a cuber due to a reasonably.... low knowledge of the terminology



Yes, correct. She was from ClearThinking and, until the comp, didn't even know that speedsolving was a thing...
At least she tried


----------



## ng mun san (Jul 11, 2014)

*any speedcubers in brisbane，Australia？*

Hi guys,I'm a cuber from Malaysia.Recently I came here to study abroad because my dad is working here. I'm a chinese, so of course my English is not very great ...whatever, let we be a real friend ~~~come out gathering or something...


----------



## Tazi (Apr 3, 2015)

Just popping into this thread to ask if anyone in/around Brisbane is still doing meet ups (casual or otherwise)? I've been looking for groups everywhere but there doesn't seem to be any that are active.


----------



## Veerexx (Apr 3, 2015)

Tazi said:


> Just popping into this thread to ask if anyone in/around Brisbane is still doing meet ups (casual or otherwise)? I've been looking for groups everywhere but there doesn't seem to be any that are active.



Hi Tazi,
The only thing that I can recommend for this area (Brisbane are) is to join this Facebook group: https://www.facebook.com/groups/316715901774024/
Other than that, good luck to you


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Nov 25, 2015)

Hey guys, meeting up during the holidays and doing unofficial competitions sounds great! If there are still enough active Brisbane cubers, maybe we could organise something?
I hope we can figure something out, Cos i am DYING to go to a competition!!

(By the Way, I average 14 sec for 3x3, 3.5-4 sec for 2x2, and 6 sec for Pyraminx)


----------



## ZeshaaK (Nov 25, 2015)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Hey guys, meeting up during the holidays and doing unofficial competitions sounds great! If there are still enough active Brisbane cubers, maybe we could organise something?
> I hope we can figure something out, Cos i am DYING to go to a competition!!
> 
> (By the Way, I average 14 sec for 3x3, 3.5-4 sec for 2x2, and 6 sec for Pyraminx)





Hey!

You should join our facebook group. Its called "Cubing in Queensland". We have meetups once every few weeks or so in Brisbane. Our last meetup was a few days ago.


----------



## Dene (Nov 25, 2015)

Hey all you Brisbaners, why don't some of you ask your teachers at school to see if you could organise a room for a competition one weekend? I think you'll find the right teachers are very cooperative with the idea. If you can get a room and some tables and chairs together, me and Tim will do the rest, and we can make it official. That's all we need from you.


----------



## ZeshaaK (Nov 25, 2015)

Dene said:


> Hey all you Brisbaners, why don't some of you ask your teachers at school to see if you could organise a room for a competition one weekend? I think you'll find the right teachers are very cooperative with the idea. If you can get a room and some tables and chairs together, me and Tim will do the rest, and we can make it official. That's all we need from you.



Wow really? I will post this onto our facebook group and see if we can come up with something.


----------



## ZeshaaK (Nov 27, 2015)

Dene said:


> Hey all you Brisbaners, why don't some of you ask your teachers at school to see if you could organise a room for a competition one weekend? I think you'll find the right teachers are very cooperative with the idea. If you can get a room and some tables and chairs together, me and Tim will do the rest, and we can make it official. That's all we need from you.



Hey Dene. If we do find a venue, what dates would be suitable for the comp?


----------



## Dene (Nov 27, 2015)

ZeshaaK said:


> Hey Dene. If we do find a venue, what dates would be suitable for the comp?



We're pretty full up for earlier in the year, so perhaps look more at May/June/July. April might be doable if someone else (Ray or Tim) is able to delegate, as the football might keep me busy at that time.

The other thing, if we're going to look at having more comps there, is to find someone who might be suitable as a delegate...

If you want to take things to the next step, e-mail Tim and myself (include Ray if you have his e-mail address) and we'll see what comes of it.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Nov 28, 2015)

ZeshaaK said:


> Hey!
> 
> You should join our facebook group. Its called "Cubing in Queensland". We have meetups once every few weeks or so in Brisbane. Our last meetup was a few days ago.



I don't have facebook, so I'll get my parents to like the facebook page 

Also, for organising an official competition in the future, the church that I go to could be an option for another comp, it's a fair amount of space with plenty of chairs/tables. Pretty much every saturday would be okay to use, but I'll have to check the date just in case if we DO decide to use the venue


----------



## Renox (Dec 13, 2015)

Brisbaner(Redcliffe) here. I average about 28 seconds(PB is like 20) on the 3x3 and an average of 11 on the 2x2 although the I haven't practiced it much.


----------



## ZeshaaK (Dec 13, 2015)

Renox said:


> Brisbaner(Redcliffe) here. I average about 28 seconds(PB is like 20) on the 3x3 and an average of 11 on the 2x2 although the I haven't practiced it much.



Hey! If you have facebook, join our group called "Cubing in Queensland"


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jan 11, 2016)

Hey Brisbane cubers,
I heard from the facebook page that there will be a meetup at garden city this saturday, and as I have only just heard about these meetups, it will be my first one.

Also, can anyone tell me what time you guys are meeting up at? and if there is anything else I should know? I'm looking forward to it.
Thanks


----------



## ZeshaaK (Jan 11, 2016)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Hey Brisbane cubers,
> I heard from the facebook page that there will be a meetup at garden city this saturday, and as I have only just heard about these meetups, it will be my first one.
> 
> Also, can anyone tell me what time you guys are meeting up at? and if there is anything else I should know? I'm looking forward to it.
> Thanks



Hey

Nothing is final yet. However once we have decided on a suitable time, I will post it here as well.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jan 12, 2016)

ZeshaaK said:


> Hey
> 
> Nothing is final yet. However once we have decided on a suitable time, I will post it here as well.



Ok, thanx!


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jan 13, 2016)

Hey guys, from the Cubing in Queensland Facebook page, someone has recently said that the time we meet up at garden city is 10:00am outside cinemas, is this true?


----------



## ZeshaaK (Jan 13, 2016)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Hey guys, from the Cubing in Queensland Facebook page, someone has recently said that the time we meet up at garden city is 10:00am outside cinemas, is this true?



Yep. The meetup will be on Saturday (16th) upstairs in the cinema and it will start at about 10-10:30am. We normally hang out until you want to leave. People normally start leaving after about 3-5 hours.

Some people may arrive a bit later at about 10:30-11am like me.


----------



## Fazza2602 (Feb 26, 2016)

I'll be there


----------



## Dene (Feb 26, 2016)

Fazza2602 said:


> I'll be there



If you're responding to his most recent post, that was in reference to a meetup more than a month ago. I don't recommend showing up there if you plan to find other cubers.


----------



## Fazza2602 (Feb 26, 2016)

Hahaha, I only just realised that when I posted it, I meant I will be going to the one this Sunday, on the 28th


----------



## Dene (Feb 26, 2016)

Awesome :tu


----------



## Fazza2602 (Feb 27, 2016)

Will you be there?


----------



## Dene (Feb 27, 2016)

Not likely, I'm in Melbourne


----------



## Fazza2602 (Feb 27, 2016)

Oh yeah, haha, your the delegate of Cubing Classic in Melbourne, haha


----------



## Dene (Feb 28, 2016)

Fazza2602 said:


> Oh yeah, haha, your the delegate of Cubing Classic in Melbourne, haha



I'm the delegate of most competitions in Melbourne  . Then again, I was also the delegate for the only competition in Brisbane.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Feb 28, 2016)

Haha, wow Campbell!!!


----------



## Fazza2602 (Feb 28, 2016)

Hey dene, if and when will there be another Brisbane competition


----------



## Dene (Feb 28, 2016)

When someone in Brisbane organises it.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Mar 5, 2016)

Do you mean that all we need to do is find a venue, plenty of space, chairs and tables? I think I have something.

super duper excited for the next competition. I am..... Dying.... of... waiting.....


----------



## Dene (Mar 5, 2016)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Do you mean that all we need to do is find a venue, plenty of space, chairs and tables? I think I have something.
> 
> super duper excited for the next competition. I am..... Dying.... of... waiting.....



Yes... we've said this many times, including at the competition you attended...


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Mar 6, 2016)

(Gasp!) A cubing delegate knows me!!!

Yeah, I'm an idiot for asking that again, but just making Sure that's what 'organising' meant.


----------



## OLLiver (Mar 6, 2016)

FastCubeMaster said:


> (Gasp!) An Australian delegate knows me!!!
> 
> Yeah, I'm an idiot for asking that again, but just making Sure that's what 'organising' meant.



*australian?? delegate


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Mar 6, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> *australian?? delegate



Whoops, I'm an idiot again. Haha


----------



## Dene (Mar 6, 2016)

FastCubeMaster said:


> (Gasp!) A cubing delegate knows me!!!
> 
> Yeah, I'm an idiot for asking that again, but just making Sure that's what 'organising' meant.



Not gonna pretend I remember who you are, I just checked your WCA profile


----------



## AlexvanVugt (Apr 7, 2016)

For the comp, what events are we thinking of? Can we have a two day comp with mega and sq1?


----------



## Dene (Apr 7, 2016)

For what comp?


----------



## AlexvanVugt (Apr 8, 2016)

Dene said:


> For what comp?


The comp we are going to have in Brisbane, once we have a venue.


----------



## Dene (Apr 8, 2016)

Don't forget you need a delegate. You can't just book a venue, and have an official competition.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jun 15, 2016)

Hey guys, I was wondering if we could do another meet up at Garden City Cinemas this Saturday or the next, maybe 10:00am - 4:00pm or something.
But before we actually do this I thought we'd get at least 3 or 4 replies that people are going, so that there is enough people on the day.

If the time isn't suitable for you, it can be changed. Reply if you think you will be coming.


----------



## AlexvanVugt (Jul 5, 2016)

There'll be a meetup at Garden city cinemas on Sunday at 10:30


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jul 5, 2016)

AlexvanVugt said:


> There'll be a meetup at Garden city cinemas on Sunday at 10:30



Is it confirmed? because I won't be able to come. I can come anytime Saturday
D'you reckon they can change the date?


----------



## KamoCubes (Jul 6, 2016)

Sydney's faster than brisbane


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jul 6, 2016)

KamoCubes said:


> Sydney's faster than brisbane



?


----------



## KamoCubes (Jul 6, 2016)

Brisbane cubers r slow
jk


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jul 6, 2016)

KamoCubes said:


> Brisbane cubers r slow
> jk



There's a guy that can MBLD 30 or 40 cubes in over an hour. And lots of us average around 12-15


----------



## AlexvanVugt (Jul 7, 2016)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Is it confirmed? because I won't be able to come. I can come anytime Saturday
> D'you reckon they can change the date?


Sorry it's been confirmed. Mabey next time.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jul 7, 2016)

AlexvanVugt said:


> Sorry it's been confirmed. Mabey next time.



I may be able to come late, so don't go too soon!


----------



## AlexvanVugt (Jul 8, 2016)

FastCubeMaster said:


> I may be able to come late, so don't go too soon!


I dont plan to!


----------



## OLLiver (Sep 4, 2016)

Hmmm can't find a Speedcubing in Australia thread so this will have to do.
Just informing the friendly people of Australia of another (lol) cube store. It is Based in NZ with very good shipping rates to Australia and also all prices are in NZD so your money goes further due to the exchange rate e.g Moyu Weilong GTS is $21NZD = $20 AUD. 
The shipping rates are better for bigger orders.
Check it out Cubes4Kiwis.co.nz


----------



## AlexvanVugt (Nov 28, 2016)

There'll be another meet up at garden city this Saturday, 10:30ish. I'll be a little late, maybe around 11:30-12ish.


----------



## AlexvanVugt (Jun 19, 2017)

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/BrisbaneWinter2017

Brisbane comp coming up


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jun 19, 2017)

YEEEEEEEAAAAAS I WAS WAITING SO LONG FOR THIS TO BE ANNOUNCED 
Wooooooo


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jun 20, 2017)

What happened? Why was it removed? I Hope my $20 registration fee didn't disappear

E: it's back up, my $20 didn't go either


----------



## Benjamin Warry (Jul 21, 2017)

Whens the next Brisbane cubing meetup? Would the Sunday morning after the comp work? If not what about September 15th afternoon?


----------



## Duncan Butcher (Aug 3, 2017)

... I'm overseas for the comp I am sad, very sad make sure this comp is good because we want to make this consistent thing. Does anybody want to create a South East Queensland skype, discord or google hangouts group? just to get to know some cubers, especially for people like me who will not be able to go to Brisbane winter.


----------



## The Pocket Cuber (Jan 9, 2018)

Duncan Butcher said:


> ... I'm overseas for the comp I am sad, very sad make sure this comp is good because we want to make this consistent thing. Does anybody want to create a South East Queensland skype, discord or google hangouts group? just to get to know some cubers, especially for people like me who will not be able to go to Brisbane winter.


Would love to!


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 9, 2018)

I'll be in Brisbane from late Jan '18 for about 6 months and hope to catch up with some cubers for lols, maybe catch an Aussie comp - who knows?


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jan 9, 2018)

MichaelErskine said:


> I'll be in Brisbane from late Jan '18 for about 6 months and hope to catch up with some cubers for lols, maybe catch an Aussie comp - who knows?


Hey! That would be pretty cool, but hopefully we could get a meetup organised in the next few weeks (after the 18th of course) as we've being talking about doing another because we haven't had one in a while :/ and a comp is unlikely as we've only ever had 2 here haha.

If you check the 'Cubing in Queensland' facebook group, that's most likely where it'll be organised, but I can post it here too if it does actually happen, (if we see numbers). 

Quick note, our meetups are usually at a westfield shopping centre called garden city, about 15mins south of the city, although I can't promise a meetup.


----------



## The Pocket Cuber (Jan 10, 2018)

Sounds Great!


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jun 27, 2018)

Just working out the trains to get to Brisbane Winter 2018 from the city - looks like I can get there for 8:30am so I can help with setup if required. Might hit the skatepark otherwise!


----------



## Mappo (Jun 27, 2018)

Cool, setup help would be great. Having enough judges for 4 and 5 blind might be more important.
See you there.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jun 27, 2018)

Excellent. I'll help out in any capacity I can. I won't meet the cutoff for most events I've entered so I will have more time than most!


----------

